# wpa_supplicant and bwn



## Piki (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi,

I am new to the BSDs and I am having issues with wpa_supplicant. I have already configured my Broadcom card with the bwn driver, and I have confirmed it working by running [cmd=]ifconfig wlan0 up scan[/cmd] to get a list of nearby signals.

Even though the network is well within range (the router is in the same room), wpa_supplicant can't remain connected for more than a few seconds. It does connect, I can ping google.com but after a few packets, it drops off. I then have to kill and restart wpa_supplicant and dhclient. The same thing happens, though: ping works for a few packets,  then drops off.

This is affecting the 'ports' too: I am trying to build some of the tools I am used too from Linux (e.g. bash and the nano text editor) but nothing is able to download.

I have tried restarting the router, to no avail.

System info:
FreeBSD 9.0

`uname -a`

```
FreeBSD new-host 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Tue Jan.  3 07:46:30 UTC 2012   
root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/srv/sys/GENERIC amd64
```

/boot/loader.conf:

```
bwn_v4_lp_ucode="YES"
if_bwn_load="YES"
wlan_wep_load="YES"
wlan_ccmp_load="YES"
wlan_tkip_load="YES"
```

(I have also tried with bwn_v4_code, and with both, though since none have worked and my card is lpphy, I decided to stick with the one above)

/etc/rc.conf:

```
wlans_bwn0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
```

I am not going to bother with pciconf, I am stuck on a cell phone,  and after all the above, my fingers are too tired for even one more command output.


----------

